

Perfect Automatic Reference Counting (PARC) with no retain cycles - itistoday2
http://www.newlispfanclub.alh.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=3151

======
itistoday2
Someone reminded me of this post I made back in 2009 (pre Apple's ARC). I
never implemented it, but maybe someone will.

